# ink colors altered after heat pressing



## Jamteez (Feb 28, 2009)

Our company has recently switched to using a heat press. We are experiencing problems with the shirt colors bleeding through the pressed ink. Currently we are using a plastisol ink onto the tranfer paper. Our most recent job, navy shirt with yellow ink, tends to turn a greenish tint after being pressed. The blue bleeds through the transfer. Any insight would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## iprint03 (Sep 14, 2009)

you might as well check the heating platen if it corresponds well to its displayed heat temperature.it could have something to do with the procedures you exactly need to do what the transfer paper's manufacturer advises.what's the brand of your transfer paper and the garment type you're using?


----------



## Jamteez (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. We are using a Digital Knight heat press and the paper is a hot peel....if that helps any. Our transfer paper is from a local company called Nazdar. Theres no real specification on the paper other than a hot peel. We are using Gildan 50/50 hoodies and tees


----------



## iprint03 (Sep 14, 2009)

try to get a different plastisol transfer or try to ask your local transfer supplier on what's the best recommendation to make it work like how it's supposed to.

i hope a more xperienced forumer can chip in with this matter.

goodluck and i hope you find a solution with your issue.


----------



## Jamteez (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

have you tried on a diffrent garment?.,...cotton?
Sounds Like you might be transfering on a dye sublimated garment which causes ink to transfer while pressing.
Just a thought


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

are you making your own transfers or are purchasing from a vendor? if you're just starting making your own transfers it's probably a problem in that process. i doubt that it's the shirt or the heat press. maybe list the steps you're taking in the printing and curing of the transfers and someone can help. -good luck!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

I have had the same problem on both navy and maroon 50/50 cotton/poly shirts. It's a bleeding problem from the dyes they used on the shirts. Switch to 100% cotton shirts even if it costs more. Trust me on this. You have to transfer them under 330 F to stop the bleeding. Good luck at that.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

printing40years said:


> I have had the same problem on both navy and maroon 50/50 cotton/poly shirts. It's a bleeding problem from the dyes they used on the shirts. Switch to 100% cotton shirts even if it costs more. Trust me on this. You have to transfer them under 330 F to stop the bleeding. Good luck at that.


if 330 don't work, try 365, the pression level.


----------

